# Home Made Slow Cooker Pulled Pork



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

A simple Pulled Pork Recipe I have been making for years......

Put one boneless pork shoulder into a slow cooker,
As an alternative you could also use two boneless pork tenderloins,

Mix the following in a mixing bowl.....

1 Cup Ketchup
1/2 Cup BBQ sauce of you choice
1/2 Cup brown sugar
1/8 Cup Red Wine Vinegar
1/8 Cup Worcestershire Sauce
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
3 Tablespoons Mustard
1/2 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Pepper
1 Teaspoon Garlic Salt

Stir ingredients together in mixing bowl, once combined pour over pork in the slow cooker,

Cook on low for 8-10 hours,

After 8-10 hours pull apart with fork to mix with sauce and serve....I eat mine on a bun, or sometimes over noodles or rice.....YUM YUM!!!

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice, I have been also doing similar for years.
Although I use the oven, set at 225 deg, takes about 16 ish hours to get the center of the meat to 195 to 205deg.
A higher oven temp will get you there sooner, up to 350deg for the oven.
I have also found a pork butt with the bone IN cooks faster, and the fat around the bone is NOT removed, of course.
I place the butt with the fat side up.
After it comes out of the oven it needs to rest for an hr. after using a turkey baster to remove all the liquid fat in the bottom of the pan.

As I use the pulled pork for more than just BBQ type meals, I only season it with salt, pepper, and cayenne.
Think egg foo yung 
Sauerkraut, pork and apples.
etc

I cook a bunch during the winter overnight, and place in zip loc bags 1lb each, and freeze, warmed up even after 2 yrs tastes like you made it yesterday.

Warning, do NOT use the pork butts with the netting, you will never get the netting off without ripping off a lot of meat with it. 

Now you just need a good BBQ sauce


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I cook butt end with bone in crockpot. Everyone likes pulled pork. I copy Sonnys and put coleslaw on my bun. We have great BBQ places here so I buy their sauce.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

BBQ sauce is personalized, none are wrong, it's what you like that counts.

I buy bottled and mutate it...

18 oz Bottle of G Hughes Sugar free Hickory BBQ sauce.
ADD...
3/4 oz Figaro hickory liquid smoke
1 TBS Bourbon I use Evan Williams.
1 -1/2 teaspoon apple cider vinegar (gives it the "Tang") adjust for taste
1/8 teaspoon cayenne

Combine all in larger bottle (or remove some from the bottle to make room.
Shake very well and wait a day for flavors to combine.

You are all sworn to secrecy


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found BigJim's BBQ sauce!
I remembered it from the amazing number of ingredients!😄
2017 had some great BBQ posts.









Smokey mountain smoker question


Hello. Been smoking for two hr...temp isn't climbing more than 150f. The door is open too, vents open. Chicken in lower rack is cooked, upper rack has ribs...see pic. Should I poke holes in that foil base? What am I doing wrong? Thx Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I tried it once in the slow cooker and found the end result wasn't worth it; a lot of shrinkage. Maybe I used the wrong cut. I guess I'm spoiled - a former colleague makes amazing pulled pork; done for hours over wood.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> I tried it once in the slow cooker and found the end result wasn't worth it; a lot of shrinkage. Maybe I used the wrong cut. I guess I'm spoiled - a former colleague makes amazing pulled pork; done for hours over wood.


An 8lb pork butt with bone will yeild 4lbs of pulled pork, give or take a few oz either way.
Once you get over 9 lbs precooked the amount of usable meat ratio goes down, so I try to keep the pork butt under 9 lbs. 

At aprox $1.94 per lb the true cost of usable meat is about $4 a lb cooked.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

2 days ago I smoked a huge Boston Butt, I put it on the smoker at 12 noon and pulled it off the smoker at a little after 5am. It hit 183 degrees IT and would not break over for anything. Usually when I take a butt off the smoker, I will double wrap it with aluminum foil, wrap in clean towels and place in a small cooler for at least and hour. 

You can leave one in a cooler like this for 4 + hours and it will still be so hot you can't handle it. It sure makes the meat tender and so easy to pull. I shoot for 190-200 internal temps of the meat. The good part is there will be a lot of liquid in the bottom of the aluminum foil, after pulling the pork, pour that liquid back over the pulled pork, it is some kinda good like that.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

BigJim said:


> 2 days ago I smoked a huge Boston Butt, I put it on the smoker at 12 noon and pulled it off the smoker at a little after 5am. It hit 183 degrees IT and would not break over for anything. Usually when I take a butt off the smoker, I will double wrap it with aluminum foil, wrap in clean towels and place in a small cooler for at least and hour.
> 
> You can leave one in a cooler like this for 4 + hours and it will still be so hot you can't handle it. It sure makes the meat tender and so easy to pull. I shoot for 190-200 internal temps of the meat. The good part is there will be a lot of liquid in the bottom of the aluminum foil, after pulling the pork, pour that liquid back over the pulled pork, it is some kinda good like that.


I did just that with an offset smoker the first time with lumpwood.
Came out like a picture, absolutely perfect, and yes they seem to hit a plateau temp wise in the smoker for some reason.
Unfortunately, that was before I understood just how looong it was going to take, I was up till 3:30am in the dark with foxes howling at me.
I could not believe the sound that comes out of a fox, scared the livin begeasus out of me.
Sounded like Smigel in Lord of the Rings, but really loud.

I got lazy and do them in the oven now, but I DO miss the bark on the outside, you don't get that in an oven.

I am doing an 8 pounder this Fri night.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I insulated my smoker and put it in the garage with a pipe directing the smoke outside, I can smoke rain or shine and no wind blowing on the smoker. I have three more large butts in the freezer, each weighs about 10 or12 or so pounds each. I use to put the meat on late at night and take it off the next day. My smoker is so touchy to get the smoker temps set right, I am afraid to try that now.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The last 3 or 4 chunks of pork, BB or Picnic cut makes no difference, I did in the oven at 200* for 6 to 8 hours. I did them this way because I intended to can them after mixing in a BBQ sauce. I wasn't too concerned about doneness but needed them done enough to pull. During the canning process the heat and time (241* @ 10 psi for 90 min at pressure) is enough to cook them further.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Steve2444 said:


> Warning, do NOT use the pork butts with the netting, you will never get the netting off without ripping off a lot of meat with it.


Yeah, the pork shoulders I buy come with netting on them, I remove it first


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I cook butt end with bone in crockpot. Everyone likes pulled pork. I copy Sonnys and put coleslaw on my bun. We have great BBQ places here so I buy their sauce.


Are you talking about the original Sonny's BBQ? The chain? Its good and it was great back in the day. I also copied their sauce as it was my favorite.


BigJim said:


> I insulated my smoker and put it in the garage with a pipe directing the smoke outside, I can smoke rain or shine and no wind blowing on the smoker. I have three more large butts in the freezer, each weighs about 10 or12 or so pounds each. I use to put the meat on late at night and take it off the next day. My smoker is so touchy to get the smoker temps set right, I am afraid to try that now.


Be careful Jim. Just because it vents to the outside, you could very well be accumulating deadly gases inside.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Are you talking about the original Sonny's BBQ? The chain? Its good and it was great back in the day. I also copied their sauce as it was my favorite.
> 
> Be careful Jim. Just because it vents to the outside, you could very well be accumulating deadly gases inside.


Yes, Sonnys BBQ. There’s not much here but we do have Sonnys and eat there frequently


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Yes, Sonnys BBQ. There’s not much here but we do have Sonnys and eat there frequently


Years ago, we had a Sonny's BBQ near our house. Davie Fl. We ate there many many times. We loved it. But today they have changed the menu. Whats up with three different kinds of ribs? I liked the original ribs where you only had one choice. Back then they had no pulled pork. It was sliced pork and it was great. The pork plate was one of my favorites. The 1/4 chicken was/is really good. Nice crispy skin! And they had the best and biggest salad bar known to man. Unusual for a BBQ joint.
I once ordered a full rack of ribs dinner for takeout. When I got home the sides were missing. So I called as I could not go back that evening. They took my name and told me I could get a complete full rack dinner anytime I wanted. No charge.
The restaurant burned down 2 days later!

I make a copy of their sauce. Its as close as you can get. In fact it tastes just like it. If you want the ingredient list just ask me.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Just set up my 8 pounder for tonight's cooking, btw if you want to sleep at night DO NOT garlic it before cooking it WILL stink out the house and you won't sleep.
Ask me how I know.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> The restaurant burned down 2 days later!


🤣

😞


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Years ago, we had a Sonny's BBQ near our house. Davie Fl. We ate there many many times. We loved it. But today they have changed the menu. Whats up with three different kinds of ribs? I liked the original ribs where you only had one choice. Back then they had no pulled pork. It was sliced pork and it was great. The pork plate was one of my favorites. The 1/4 chicken was/is really good. Nice crispy skin! And they had the best and biggest salad bar known to man. Unusual for a BBQ joint.
> I once ordered a full rack of ribs dinner for takeout. When I got home the sides were missing. So I called as I could not go back that evening. They took my name and told me I could get a complete full rack dinner anytime I wanted. No charge.
> The restaurant burned down 2 days later!
> 
> I make a copy of their sauce. Its as close as you can get. In fact it tastes just like it. If you want the ingredient list just ask me.


Sure! Thanks and I’d be glad to have your ingredients. Daughter always orders Sonny's pulled chicken. Our place used to have a great salad bar before Covid. Did you ever eat pulled pork on garlic toast? Really good but too much for me.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What does pulled mean, exactly?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> What does pulled mean, exactly?


After it is cooked, you shred it with a couple of forks. Why It's called "Pulled" I have no idea.
Perhaps because you pull it apart with forks?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Steve2444 said:


> I did just that with an offset smoker the first time with lumpwood.
> Came out like a picture, absolutely perfect, and yes they seem to hit a plateau temp wise in the smoker for some reason.
> Unfortunately, that was before I understood just how looong it was going to take, I was up till 3:30am in the dark with foxes howling at me.
> I could not believe the sound that comes out of a fox, scared the livin begeasus out of me.
> ...


I did a butt for the holidays. Started it early in the morning and took it of in the evening at 207 degrees. I fought cold temps that day... Pork goes through a 'stall' then takes off again.
! also took spam about the size of large sugar cubes and pineapple pieces to match, stuck them on toothpicks. Spread them out like cookies on a sheet and put the above the pork butt.
they heated up pretty fast. Add a cold beer and boy oh boy what a snack...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Steve2444 said:


> After it is cooked, you shred it with a couple of forks. Why It's called "Pulled" I have no idea.
> Perhaps because you pull it apart with forks?


Is it more of a Southern term? In Hawaii, there is Kalua Pig/pork like that. Yum









Kalua Pork (Slow Cooker, Instant Pot, Oven) - Cooking Classy


Kalua Pork - the famous luau style pork made easy in the slow cooker. It's unbelievably tender, and deliciously flavorful!




www.cookingclassy.com


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> Is it more of a Southern term? In Hawaii, there is Kalua Pig/pork like that. Yum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks the same to me


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How Pulled Pork Took Over the South


How Pulled Pork Took Over the South




www.southernliving.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I use two large meat forks.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Steve2444 said:


> Looks the same to me


Really it is very close but there is some magic happening when they open the pit and scoop out the cooked pig. That is a 35 year old experience I still recall with clarity.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> Really it is very close but there is some magic happening when they open the pit and scoop out the cooked pig. That is a 35 year old experience I still recall with clarity.


Agree with that whole pig deal. Witnessed that on a beach in/around Honolulu. Tourist luau but nevertheless. Cooked pig in the ground.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Sure! Thanks and I’d be glad to have your ingredients.


2 TBLS chili powder
2 TBLS black pepper
2 TSP sugar
1/2 TSP salt
4 Cups ketchup
1 Cup yellow mustard
1/4 Cup Worcestershire sauce
2 Cups cider vinegar

Mix well and simmer for 20 minutes. Cool and store in fridge. I buy the squirt bottles and always have one ready to use in the fridge.
If you want it hot add cayenne to taste.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make pulled pork in the pressure cooker as well

Put it in the slow cooker with some water, apple cider vinegar and brown sugar.
cooked it for 4 hours on high, and douse it with BBQ sauce and put it in a 375* oven for about 35-45 minutes
I make a sauerbraten gravy that I thickened it with a cornstarch slurry ( with milk) It is good.
With a fork you can pull it apart.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

9 pounder with bone, 17hrs at 225 deg, final temp 204 internal. Just got done ripping it apart, Yielded 5 pounds, going to have an afternoon nosh soon


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> 2 TBLS chili powder
> 2 TBLS black pepper
> 2 TSP sugar
> 1/2 TSP salt
> ...


Looks good. I’ll cut it in half. I have squirt bottles an keep a little evoo in one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

J. V. said:


> Are you talking about the original Sonny's BBQ? The chain? Its good and it was great back in the day. I also copied their sauce as it was my favorite.
> 
> Be careful Jim. Just because it vents to the outside, you could very well be accumulating deadly gases inside.


JV, it is an electric smoker but I do put 5 charcoal briquettes in for the smoke ring. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I insulated my smoker and put it in the garage with a pipe directing the smoke outside, I can smoke rain or shine and no wind blowing on the smoker. I have three more large butts in the freezer, each weighs about 10 or12 or so pounds each. I use to put the meat on late at night and take it off the next day. My smoker is so touchy to get the smoker temps set right, I am afraid to try that now.


My son in law, a pipe fitter, grills in his big garage vented outside.


----------

